# Happy Solstice



## jonom (Dec 21, 2009)

just wishing everyone a happy winter solstice.


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 22, 2009)

same to you


----------



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

yep, have a good one


----------

